# Chocolates and Confections: Formula, Theory, and Technique for the Artisan Confection



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Chocolates and Confections: Formula, Theory, and Technique for the Artisan Confectioner by Peter Greweling (author) and the Culinary Institute of America

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

